# Happy Birthday Denhaunt



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Denhaunt!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

remember every year you get closer to being a corpse!!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy birthday Denny, don't do anything I wouldn't (which ain't much) - have a fun bro!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

WooHoo. Thanks all. Let's see...for my birthday I want NO RAIN IN THE MONTH OF OCTOBER!!!!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Den!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Denhaunt!!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Denhaunt!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Denny

Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Denhaunt! Oh and I love your birthday wish.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Denhaunt. I hope you had a lovely day today! Maybe you decided to work on more halloween projects? Anyway have a good one and hope we get to meet up at another MA make and take. Hope your wish for no rain comes true.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------

